# Moving to Europe as a de facto partner



## Fareen12 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi All,

I need assistance in understanding civil rights in Europe.

I am currently 29, Indian and in a relationship with a 32, Indian who is expected to get his Portuguese passport by August this year. We have been in a relationship for the 3+ years and are not looking to get married at the moment.

We currently possess a joint account for past year that can justify some of our finances. Besides which we live separately and do not have any payments to declare (rent agreement, electricity bill)etc.

I am eager to move with him to Europe and wanted assistance on how one could move under civil partnership/ as a de facto partner and what are the valid documents one can submit as proof of our relationship.

Cheers


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi, It will be extremely difficult in Portugal to prove your stable union with your partner as you don't live together. Portugal has strict rules about that, you would have to be living together, at least. You can still apply for a work permit, if you have a Job opportunity or get marriage. 
Best of luck!


----------

